# 2ww Af pains?



## JoE (Dec 18, 2003)

Can anyone help here, please? 

I am on day 7 of 2ww and apart from the initial discomfort after ET had not really had any symptoms at all, until yesterday, when I experienced af type cramps on and off all day - also, mood was very dangerous! I don't really have them today and was wondering if anyone else has had this? does it mean AF is on its way - just completed first IVF cycle. 

Thanks to anyone who can reply.
Joanna
xxxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi Joanna,

Not necessarily - I was an IUI girl, not IVF and I got this in my 2ww, which turned into a BFP, so it could be implantation perhaps, but could be a good sign as opposed to bad.

HTH,

Minkey x


----------



## JoE (Dec 18, 2003)

Hi Minkey
CONGRATULATIONS..... hope all is going well.
Thanks for replying... you just never know what to think do you!
Joanna
xxxxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi joe 

i was ivf and got af pains dont worry it is normal and they come and go wishing you all the luck in the world for testing i hope its a bfp 
love lilly xxx


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Hi Jo

It is not uncommon to have AF type cramps and go on to have a BFP. It is one of the sideeffects of cyclogest in would appear.

lots of luck

Clare


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hi Joanna,

I'll add to that - I had weird af cramps pretty much all the way thru to my BFP today, and still keep running to the loo when I get a stitch like cramp!!

One thing I've learnt from this site is that there is no "normal" - everyone seems to experience something different.

Good luck, and I'll see in Carluccios one day!! 

love
Caroline
xxxxx


----------

